# Viper 5301 Remote Mute & Silent Unlock



## drfsrich (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi All, 
I recently had a Viper 5301 installed in my '94 Lexus LS400, and I love it. I'm looking for a little help with some configuration options though. I read through the manual and Directed's website but can't find the details I need.

I'd like to:

1 - Completely mute the 2-way remote. I believe it's the 7251v model. 2-way with LEDs, no LCD screen. The beeps and chimes are irritating.

2 - Set the system to default to "silent unlock." I know I can hit "function + unlock" to get this but I'd prefer to have one-button operation.

Anyone know if either of these things are possible, and if so, which button combination I need to use to make it happen?

Thanks in advance, 

Rich


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

drfsrich said:


> Hi All,
> I recently had a Viper 5301 installed in my '94 Lexus LS400, and I love it. I'm looking for a little help with some configuration options though. I read through the manual and Directed's website but can't find the details I need.
> 
> I'd like to:
> ...


 Just go back to where the unit was installed, they will do it for you.


----------

